# Anavar and bodyfat



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Been reading up on anavar and it's benefits / risks for some time now and have considered adding it to my repertoire. Just a quick question on that then:-

What percentage of bodyfat do you guys/girls recommend be reached before adding something like anavar to the mix?

I should stress that I have no intention of starting a cycle in the immediate future as I am nowhere near ready! Plus I'd like to see how far I can go naturally before I resort to pharmaceutical help 

Cheers!


----------



## BigTin (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Belinda

I personally don't feel that bodyfat percentage has anything to do with whether or not you would take anavar or not. It is an anabolic steroid, used to either conserve muscle whilst dieting or add lean muscle.

What would be your reason for wanting to include this in "the mix" as you say? There is no optimum bodyfat required when using something like this in my opinion. But the effect it has on your physique will be determined by your goals and your diet/training regime.


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply BigTin!

I just remember reading on another BB website that a bf of less than 20% should be achieved and I just really wanted to see what people's thoughts on here were.

I have no intention of taking anavar as yet, like I said I do not feel like I am anywhere near that level where I'd want the extra boost.

But again, cheers for the answer!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Belinda said:


> Thanks for the reply BigTin!
> 
> I just remember reading on another BB website that a bf of less than 20% should be achieved and I just really wanted to see what people's thoughts on here were.
> 
> ...


What they mean is you would have to be pretty lean to physically SEE the results.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't look any leaner on it, and i'm obviously not below 20% body fat.

It hardened me up while on it though.


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I didn't look any leaner on it, and i'm obviously not below 20% body fat.
> 
> It hardened me up while on it though.


did it help with lowering body fat or just help with strength gains?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

anavar don't burn fat .. diet and cardio does.. it will harden you up thats it


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks sizar, im currently doin 3 cardio sessions pw with a 30min pre breakfast brisk walk 5 days pw.

with a low carb, calorie dificit diet.

still not getting good results though:cursing:


----------



## Kyusho (Aug 24, 2007)

That is wrong. Anavar is reknowned for burning fat. There are numerous studies in existence should you feel the need to verify the quote below.



> Now here´s some interesting stuff for anyone interested primarily in the fat loss properties of this stuff: Anavar may be what we´d call a "fat-burning steroid". Abdominal and visceral fat were both reduced in one study when subjects in the low/normal natural testosterone range used anavar (4). In another study, appendicular, total, and trunk fat were all reduced with a relatively small dose of 20mgs/day (8), and no exercise





sizar said:


> anavar don't burn fat .. diet and cardio does.. it will harden you up thats it


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I too have heard anavar is one of the only steroids that can HELP with burning fat.......

at doseages of around 80mg a day.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

71081 said:


> I too have heard anavar is one of the only steroids that can HELP with burning fat.......
> 
> *at doseages of around 80mg a day.*


For a female???????? :cool2:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> For a female???????? :cool2:


80mg....WAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY to much for a female I would pitch no more than 20mg depending on what goals are.

More gear does not equal more results:cool2: :cool2:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Rite lets get this straight.

Gear = bette blood sugar level controll which in turn will = more muscle mass and better body recomposition. Now obviously this isn't goirng to be AS effective if you're still shuvling utter ****e into you mouth all the time. Or if you don't train / have a structured diet.

Fact is though if say a normal average joe took an 8 week corse of var at 1mg per kg of bw they would gain a decent % of muscle and loose a decent % of body fat too!

Yeah and for a women like 10-20mg MAX .. lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

71081 said:


> I too have heard anavar is one of the only steroids that can HELP with burning fat.......
> 
> at doseages of around 80mg a day.


 I'm using *10mg* per day.....


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

my fault..............didnt read this was in the ladies bit.....ha

No idea on dosages for a lady, leave that to you guys to help with!!


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

you would have thought the name....Belinda.....would have given it away!!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I shoveled 120mg a day in my piehole.

Never noticed fat loss, but like others have said, really good muscle hardening.

I think if I'd been lower in bodyfat, that hardening and slight filling out would give the illusion of a decrease in bodyfat.


----------

